# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Russ Owen (Stuart Manning)

## tammyy2j

Jacqui and baby Max move in with Russ and Russ tries for hat trick with the McQueens by trying to bed Jacqui but will she fall for it  :Thumbsdown:  

I really hope not - i dont really see the point of Russ - and Jacqui is to marry Tony

----------

lizann (24-02-2009)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Very original. Not

When is Tony coming back anyway

----------


## thestud2k7

is russ and tony working their way though the mcqueens????

----------


## Katy

Has he realised theres more woman in the village than the one family!

----------


## lizann

no no no no  :Thumbsdown:  

Russ should get with Nancy

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What is wrong with HO lately their plots have been rubbish. Can't they think of anything better than hooking up Russ with Jacqui

----------


## Abbie

> is russ and tony working their way though the mcqueens????


Thats what it seems like

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks actor Stuart Manning has decided to quit the soap after five years, DS can confirm.

The 29-year-old, who has played school teacher Russ Owen since August 2004, will bow out of the Channel 4 teen soap in an emotional storyline which sees him attempt to kidnap his baby son Max. 

Following Max's mother Tina McQueen's (Leah Hackett) death at the end of last year in the church blast, guardianship was passed to her sister Jacqui (Claire Cooper). 

However, Max's biological father Russ finds himself becoming increasingly sidelined in his son's life over the coming weeks and is constantly denied access. 

Wanting to play a prominent role in Max's life, Russ is pushed to the edge and resorts to snatching him from Jacqui's care. 

Speaking of his decision to leave, Manning said: "I've had a great time at Hollyoaks over the last five years and I've learnt so much. Russ has been a fantastic character and he's had some great storylines which have been great fun to play - but there's also been lots of hard work!"

He added: "I'll obviously be sad to leave as I've worked with some great people but I'm really looking forward to getting stuck into new projects."

Series producer Lucy Allan commented: "Stuart has been a valued member of cast over the last five years. Russ has gone through some pretty rough times and this story sees the straw that breaks the camel's back.

"We feel that this is the just and fitting end to a character that has shown great diversity and been pushed so far. We'd all like to wish Stuart all the best in the future."

Earlier this month, it was announced that Chris Fountain (Justin Burton) and Jamie Lomas (Warren Fox) are to leave the soap in May. Emma Rigby, meanwhile, is also due to leave towards the end of the year.

----------

lizann (05-04-2009), tammyy2j (05-04-2009)

----------


## Bryan

they're dropping like flies aren't they? lol

ah well I never liked Russ anyways, and he's been mega boring since him and Mercedes split! good riddance.

----------


## Chris_2k11

No big loss, I find him quite boring to be honest.

----------

Bryan (04-04-2009)

----------


## Abbie

I sorta agree with you, but I like Russ at times

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I'm surprised he didn't go sooner he lost his sparkle when his brother Liam died and Danni left.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Whatever happened about his cancer? It never gets mentioned anymore

----------


## lizann

> Whatever happened about his cancer? It never gets mentioned anymore


I think we he was seeing Caroline he was embarrassed because he had one testicle.

I didnt really mind Russ i always wanted to see him get with Nancy 

So will he leave permanently with baby Max? I think this would really kill Jacqui

----------


## Katy

I thought he should have gone with the rest of his family, he has been boring since then.

----------


## Florijo

No real loss to the show but that is now several long termers that are leaving or have left the in the last year - Max, OB, Mandy (again, although I'm glad as her return was crap), Justin, Russ, Warren, Hannah. 

I mean Russ was boring but they could have given him something to do instead of sidelining him for the new set of kiddies on the block, who for the most part are just awful.

I would not be surprised if Nick Pickard decided to leave soon

----------


## tammyy2j

no real loss

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Mandy (again, although I'm glad as her return was crap)


shes coming back again apparently  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> I mean Russ was boring but they could have given him something to do instead of sidelining him for the new set of kiddies on the block, who for the most part are just awful.


yes especially Anita and Theresa




> I would not be surprised if Nick Pickard decided to leave soon


God I hope not, worst thing that could possibly happen.

----------


## tammyy2j

> As if Hollyoaks' upcoming storyline involving a fire in The Loft isn't enough, actor Stuart Manning has revealed a plot twist that will really shock fans of the Channel 4 soap. 
> 
> The 29-year-old actor says his character Russ Owen finds his girlfriend Nancy Hayton in bed with cross-dressing student Kris Fisher. 
> 
> He said: "There's the fire in The Loft so Russ runs into his and Nancy's flat which is next door and goes into her room and discovers Kris and Nancy in bed together." 
> 
> He continued: "That's a bit of a shocker, a real hurter I think because the whole reason why they're in bed together is because Nancy overhears Russ talking to Calvin and something Russ says hits home with Nancy about her being his consolation prize." 
> 
> The scenes will be shown at the end of May.


With Russ leaving and this, there will be no happy ending for Russ and Nancy

----------


## Perdita

Hollyoaks bosses have announced that Stuart Manning is returning to the show in his role as Russ Owen.

The actor will head back to filming this summer after nine years away from the Channel 4 soap.

Russ was a regular on Hollyoaks between 2004 and 2009. He was last seen kidnapping his baby son Max from the McQueens, a few months after the death of the little boy's mum Tina Reilly.

Speaking about his big return, Stuart commented: "After a decade away from Hollyoaks, it felt like the right time to come back and particularly when the show is on such a high.

"It will be really interesting for me to explore how the character of Russ has evolved and to return as a different actor to who I was back then."

Russ's other memorable storylines include his brief marriage to Mercedes McQueen (Jennifer Metcalfe). The couple were torn apart by Mercedes's affair with Warren Fox.

During his time in the village, Russ also became a teacher, battled testicular cancer and had a romance with Sophie Burton.

Since leaving Hollyoaks, Stuart has competed on ITV's I'm a Celebrity... Get Me Out of Here! and featured in a UK stage tour of A Passionate Woman.

His other acting credits have included guest roles in Doctors, The Dumping Ground, Casualty and Ackley Bridge.


Digital Spy

----------

lizann (31-05-2018)

----------


## lizann

back for nancy she will need a shoulder when darren's affair revealed

----------


## lizann

was hoping some of his family would return for max and the pub also has he been buried?

----------

